# Handmade Coffee Dresser



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

With worktop and cupboard space at a premium I set about making a dresser with my coffee making needs at the fore. Recent upgrades to a Fracino Heavenly and Eureka Mignon finally do the piece justice.. and make ever improving brews.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Did you consider a cut out for knock box/bin underneath? Future mod?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Or perhaps you could... ?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Like the led strip lighting under the shelf - can make a huge difference in being able to see what your doing as often we block the source of light while operating the machine.

great job


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

Hadn't considered any knock out integration but the grindenstein copes just fine with my 3-4 average cups per day. I have been considering doing something about the ludicrously small drip tray on the heavenly, maybe a hose linking to a waste container in the drawer below. Yes, no shortage of light with the strip lights and spots above.


----------



## Groovemaster (Dec 1, 2016)

Looks awesome!


----------



## andrewparts (Jan 22, 2017)

just what i need!


----------



## andrewparts (Jan 22, 2017)

any issues with marking the work top?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

That looks amazing! Great work


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

That looks fantastic, well done!


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Superb. My wife would kill for one of those.


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

andrewparts said:


> any issues with marking the work top?


I try not to spill a whole lot on the worktop. I finished it with danish oil which is like a very light varnish so it wipes clean. I future proofed the unit by not attaching the worktop, it's just set on top.. So if my machine explodes all over it I can just replace it.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks great!

What's that thing the milk jug is sitting on?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

That's lovely...well done! Daren't show the wife, she'd expect me to knock one up!


----------



## RossP (Aug 2, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What's that thing the milk jug is sitting on?


It's a set of scales for measuring dose and yield. And that's obviously my grinding jug, milk jugs live in the fridge! I like the Eureka but get a bit of clumping so I grind into the jug and give it a shake.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ah nice one, makes sense


----------



## CallumMcCaffrey (Feb 7, 2017)

Nice set up, let me know when you buy a Rocket and I can have your machine.


----------

